# Hillier than Thou 2009: Sunday, August 23, 2009 @ 8:00 AM local time



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone on this forum doing:


> Hillier than Thou 2009: Sunday, August 23, 2009 @ 8:00 AM local time


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I may. Don't know for sure. Equipment issues.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*16*

We have about 16 guys and gals from our LBS this year. Probably four to six will do the metric. Registration is on Active.com and there is a practice ride on the back half of the course on Sunday Aug. 16 which starts in Port Murray at the school on 57.

Warning: some climbing involved.:cryin: Below are ride reports:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1828021#poststop

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=108890


----------



## Ken Roberts (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like the official info about this year's event is linked from
www.cjbc.org

Ken


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Registration info*

2009 continues the 25th Hillier & CJBC 40th celebration as we return
to classic climbs in a new form. 100mi/race will be 10.6-11.4k vert.,
bit easier compared to past races. Ride the "Highlands Region" of NW
NJ, a rural and preserved area. Every route is a beautiful, scenic ride with
few cars to be seen or heard all day. 2009 adds many rider requested
roads and climbs, many never beforeused. Chosen by LAB in 1996 as one of the
three best century rides. Regularly cited in bicycling magazines and
blogs as on of the best in the US. Try the new easier, metric 62mi or visit
Weird NJ sites on a scenic, easier 50mi Belvidere Boogie.
Optional Hillier Race/TT Any rider interested in finding what
their capabilities and potential are should try the "Hillier Hustle"
100mi Open Road Race/Time Trial. Join 200+ of the strongest riders in
the Northeast over the widest range of 100miles you’ll ever cycle.
Top riders will get CASH and the Winner’s jersey for Men, Women, Jrs.
and Masters (by age category). There will be a race prime for 1st up
Fiddler's Elbow climb. Help support the US Bicycling Hall of Fame.

Rider Support
Enjoy the post-ride gourmet BBQ provided by Madeline’s Table as we
add more amenities and support that raise this event beyond a
century/benefit ride and any race that you've ever done. We LISTEN to
our riders every year by incorporating multiple rider ideas and suggestions
(e.g. clothing drops, energy bars @RRs). There are more REST STOPS on
ALL routes than typical rides. They will have almost anything needed to
keep you going. Our cues/arrows are positioned that
typically no one makes a wrong turn. Some previous years T-shirts will be
for sale the day of the race/event. 

Location (Directions on back)Camp Bernie YMCA, off RT 31/57 and E of Washington, N.J. (10mi S of I-80, 12mi N of I-78)

Registration/Sign-In:
6:30am

Race announcements: 7:50am

RACE START Time: 8:00 am

RIDE/SAG Support ENDS: 5pm

Entry / Registration
All registered riders get a T-shirt,
food before/during/after with a free
BBQ and hot/cold showers.

Century, RR/Time Trial or any Metric
$30 Pre-registration w/ t-shirt
$40 Day of Event " "

Online registration fee rebate for 4+
rider teams/groups -See details at
Active.com

$25 for Belvidere Boogie only
Pre-register ONLINE up to August
20 12am EST at:
http://www.active.com/event_detail.
cfm?event_id= to be announced

USPS pre-register by August 17
Philip Apruzzese
13 Cabot Place, Iselin, N.J. 08830
Checks/Money Orders payable to:
Central Jersey Bicycle Club

For Information contact:
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 732-452-1233 or
732- 225- HUBS


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

thegock said:


> Warning: some climbing involved.:cryin: Below are ride reports:
> 
> ...


Hey, Gock, I just read these ride reports for the 1st time. In the '08 one, you mentioned a ride where a rider crashed and got hurt coming down Ackerman. I was on a Saturday ride last year where 2 guys crashed and got hurt at the last turn on Ackerman. Since I've also been on Wednesday (and Saturday) shop rides in Westfield, I have a sneaking suspicion it was the same ride.

Of course, since over 50% of the riders from that group are on either a Roubaix or Tarmac, it's tough to figure out who you are!

BTW, as long as the weather holds out, I should be meeting 2 other guys, plus some folks from that Westfield shop on the Hillier ride tomorrow.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Ran into one of the crashees today and the other up at Jay Peak riding off the tram*

Tarmacs, we don't need no tarmacs, we don't have no tarmacs, I don't have to show you any STEENKEEN tarmacs...

The latter was in January at Jay, what are the odds?


----------

